# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  "МИФ О Термофильных ДРОЖЖАХ" ? !

## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, помогите разобраться с вопросом о т.н. "термофильных дрожжах". 
Существуют ли они реально или это очередной миф? Может, кто-то изучал этот вопрос? Пожалуйста, поделитесь :vanca calpa: 

*
Вопросы возникли после прочтения вот этого форума:
http://pravoslavie.org.ua/showthread.php?t=1375*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот кусочек из статьи "Миф о термофильных дрожжах":

"...- О нападках, пошедших на хлеб, с удивлением услышали все специалисты нашего института, - сказала Ирина Матвеева, доктор технических наук, профессор кафедры технологии хлебопекарного и макаронного производств Московского государственного университета пищевых производств; она преподает уже четверть века. - Распространяют все эти бредовые сведения люди без специального образования, которые не изучали ни биотехнологию, ни микробиологию, ни пищевую химию.
По словам Ирины Викторовны, уже само выражение «термофильные дрожжи» - это грубая ошибка! Термофильных дрожжей в природе вообще не существует! Есть термофильные молочнокислые бактерии, которые, по словам Матвеевой, приносят человеку колоссальную пользу.
- В статье «Дрожжи-убийцы» упоминаются некие «бактериальные клетки дрожжей», - продолжает Ирина Викторовна. - Так нельзя сказать, это тоже грубая ошибка. Дрожжи - это грибы. По своему химическому составу они обладают ценнейшими компонентами. У нас пивные дрожжи продают в аптеках, чтобы нормализовать формулу крови и улучшить обмен веществ. А хлебопекарные и пивные дрожжи - это одно семейство сахаромицетов. Не может быть, чтобы пивные продавали в аптеках, а хлебопекарные были вредны.
Как рассказала Матвеева, с *50* градусов начинается гибель обычных пекарских дрожжей (а в статье о вреде хлеба, напомню, шла речь о *500* градусах!). Размножаются обычные хлебопекарные дрожжи при 25, а бродят при 30 градусах.

- В центре мякиша при выпечке хлеба температура достигает 98 градусов, - рассказывает моя собеседница. - После выпечки там не остается ни одной живой дрожжевой клетки, а только инактивированная биомасса дрожжей, обладающая ценнейшим составом: белки, липиды, витамины, минеральные компоненты. Живых дрожжевых клеток в хлебе нет! Пусть авторы публикаций о вреде дрожжевого хлеба и Жанна Бичевская покажут мне «термофильные дрожжи» и скажут, какой это штамм, какая раса, какой завод их производит. Повторяю: не существует термофильных дрожжей! Есть дрожжи термотолерантные. Это значит, что они могут выдерживать температуру в *45* градусов. Термотолерантные дрожжи используют одновременно с молочнокислыми заквасками, чтобы было два вида брожения: молочнокислое и спиртовое. Но это не означает, что термотолерантные дрожжи останутся живой клеткой в хлебе.
Но в сущности это и не важно, потому что живые дрожжи попадают в желудок вовсе не с хлебом! Микробиологический видовой состав содержимого желудка у человека, который, предположим, полностью откажется от дрожжевого хлеба, все равно будет содержать 20 - 30 видов дрожжей-сахаромицетов. Дрожжи попадают в желудок с овощами, молочно-кислыми и другими видами продуктов.
Авторы антихлебных ужастиков, напомню, пугают нас искусственным происхождением пекарских дрожжей - якобы созданием рук человеческих. Однако дрожжи-сахаромицеты создал не человек. И они действительно живут везде - на поверхности овощей, фруктов, на листьях салата. Они - в йогурте, кефире, ряженке.
- Они в воздухе витают, на руках сидят. Они везде! - подчеркивает Матвеева. - Когда вы едите самое обычное яблоко, вишню, салат или огурцы, то дрожжи, которые на них находятся, попадают в ваш организм. Если, конечно, вы овощи и фрукты перед едой не варите. Простым мытьем под холодной водой дрожжи не уничтожаются.
Хлеб - это ценнейший продукт, подчеркивает Матвеева. А люди болеют, как она считает, потому, что ухудшилось состояние окружающей среды, и потому, что многие сегодня ведут неправильный образ жизни: слишком много употребляют алкоголя, курят, мало двигаются.
И все-таки хлеб действительно может быть вреден. Но только... для одной сотой доли от всего населения! А именно - для больных целеакией. Есть такие люди, которые не переносят пшеничные белки - глютен (он для них - аллерген). Это единственная категория людей, которые должны потреблять безглютеновые продукты, например, из гречихи. Но дрожжи тут совершенно ни при чем.
Нет закваски без дрожжей..."

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Пугалку о дрожжах в России начал Жданов лет 10 назад. Надо у него спросить, есть ли у него подтвержденная информация о живых дрожжах в хлебе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да. Надо его пригласить к нам на форум!

У кого есть связи? :biggrin1:

----------


## Светлана )

Из чего делают обычные хлебопекарные дрожжи/ TV 3 канал.
http://video.yandex.ru/users/sulo-ca...a888888&cid=9#


Одной из основных проблем здорового питания, как это ни парадоксально, является хлеб. Практически весь хлеб, хлебобулочные изделия и выпечка делаются на пекарских дрожжах. Но на протяжении тысячелетий хлеб пекли по традиционным рецептам, основу которых составлял процесс брожения, вызванный тщательным вымешиванием, или закваской для теста. Чаще взбитое тесто оставляют в теплом месте, чтобы оно взошло. В жарком климате тесто всходит быстро, в более холодном климате используется сода для ускорения процесса.

Дрожжи имеют свойство расширяться, и они могут вызвать вздутие живота, несварение желудка и запоры. Хлеб из дрожжевого теста портится гораздо быстрее, чем приготовленный без дрожжей.

Необходимо четко представлять себе разницу между брожением, вызванным дрожжами, и естественным брожением. Дрожжи (дикие или культурные) вызывают брожение естественных сахаров, находящихся в пшенице, которые разлагаются при этом на этиловый спирт и углекислый газ, что вызывает подъем теста. Естественное брожение происходит благодаря деятельности бактерий, расщепляющих важные питательные элементы пшеницы, превращая их в форму, которая легче усваивается. 
Этот процесс можно назвать предварительным пищеварением.

Дрожжи подрывают наш иммунитет, постепенно накапливаясь в организме, ослабляют его защитные силы, делают более восприимчивым к различным заболеваниям. Размножаясь в организме с огромной скоростью, дрожжевые грибки пожирают полезную микрофлору желудочнокишечного тракта и являются своеобразным "троянским конем", способствующим проникновению всех патогенных микроорганизмов в клетки пищеварительного тракта, а затем в кровь и в организм в целом.

Регулярное употребление продуктов брожения ведет к хронической микропатологии, к понижению сопротивляемости организма, повышению восприимчивости к воздействию ионизирующих излучений, быстрой утомляемости мозга, восприимчивости к воздействию канцерогенов и других экзогенных факторов, разрушающих организм. Кроме того, дрожжи нарушают нормальное клеточное размножение, провоцируют хаотичное размножение клеток с образованием опухоли. Как отмечают современные микробиологи, именно дрожжи дают толчок к перерождению, мутации нормальных клеток и возникновению и развитию различных опухолевых процессов, в том числе и рака. Дрожжи ускоряют развитие раковых клеток, по данным разных исследований, от 3 до 15 раз. Пекарские дрожжи приживаются в желудке человека и поглощают и без того скудные поступления витаминов группы B в организм человека, со всеми опасными далеко идущими последствиями. 
Бездрожжевой хлеб лишен этих недостатков.О.Г.ТОРСУНОВ

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Светлана, а как дрожжи накапливаются, если они разрушаются при выпечке?

----------


## Светлана )

Там же.
Закваска без дрожжей.

0,5 л кислого молока (настоять сутки на столе)
0,5 л воды
0,5 кг муки высшего сорта (лучше "Макфа") 

Сложить молоко, воду и муку в 3-х литровую банку, размешать и поставить на 2 дня настаиваться при ком-натной температуре (сверху накрыть марлей).
Будет плавать сгусток теста - это и есть закваска. Переложить её в отдельную банку и убрать в холодильник. 
На 1 буханку использовать 1 столовую ложку закваски.

готовится 1 раз. Потом обновляется с каждой буханкой. 
Можно обновлять закваску следующим образом: когда в банке останется около 1 столовой ложки закваски, нужно добавить 3-4 ст. л. муки в/с и воды до консистенции закваски, все тщательно перемешать и сразу же убрать в холодильник.
Обновлять закваску желательно не реже 1 раза в неделю! 
Если закваска прокисла, то её еще можно использовать, а если она заплесневела, то надо её выбросить.

Хлеб в благости: (чем дольше лежит тем вкуснее становится)
1)Сделать сухую смесь (в холодном месте может хранится неделю): 800 гр. муки высшего сорта, 70 гр. ржаной муки, 100 гр. сухого молока, 2 ч.л. соли, 1-2-3 ч.л. соды (по температуре в духовке), 2 ч.л. кориандр, 1/3 ч.л. кардамона, 1/6 ч.л. бадьян, 1ч.л. корица, 3-7 ч.л. сахар, 1/2 ч.л. лимонная кислота. Чтобы дольше и лучше хранилась смесь, нужно добавлять кислоту и соду перед выпечкой. 
Берете из сухой смеси порцию, которую вы будете готовить, замешиваете на 600 мл. кефира до густоты манной каши. Чем больше будет кефира, тем мягче будет хлеб и вязкость его будет выше. 
Смазать небольшой протвень или толстодонную сковороду маслом. Наливаете туда тесто, если оно получилось жидковато или выкладываете, если сделали замес гуще, ставите в духовку на самый низкий огонь. 
Чем медленней поднимается хлеб, тем больше в нем благости. Тесто должно подняться в 2 раза. Печь чуть больше часа на медленном огне.
Сразу может не получится, нужно попрактиковаться с дозами соды и кефира. Можно заквашивать на перекисшей сметане или кисловатой ряженке, или хлебной закваске (0.5 л молока или йогурта перемешать с мукой до консистенции жидкой сметаны и поставить в теплое место до появления пузырьков, периодически помешивая и при необходимости домешивая муку - это займет от 1 до 3 дней).
Кардамон и бадьян, если невозможно достать, можно не класть, но кориандр должен быть обязательно.
На такой хлеб без дрожжей надо потратить 15 минут. Если сделать сухой замес на 10 дней вперед - то будете тратить всего 5 мин в день , чтобы эту сухую смесь смешать с кефиром и выложить в духовку. 
Тем, кто трудится физически, хорошо употреблять хлеб из муки грубого помола с отрубями - он увеличивает мышечную силу.

----------


## Светлана )

> Светлана, а как дрожжи накапливаются, если они разрушаются при выпечке?


Если бы полностью разрушались, проблемы бы не было...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А может проблемы не от дрожжей? (как вариант) :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

Конечно, есть много проблем не от дрожжей, но без них как-то оказывается, проблем меньше (из личного опыта даже)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

У меня тоже изжога была иногда от дрожжевого хлеба. Но ведь и не только от него. Может, такой хлеб слишком кислый и повышает Питту? то есть проблема не в дрожжах, а в их количестве и качестве?

----------


## Светлана )

> Может,...  проблема не в дрожжах, а в их количестве и качестве?


Конечно, лучше всего самодельные закваски в гуне благости (см. выше)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

По крайней мере очень логично выглядит утверждение, что никакие дрожжи не способны выживать при высоких температурах.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, самодельное всё лучше, конечно.Речь не об этом :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

Да вот, поди ж ты, накапливаются... Посмотрите подробнее в посте №5, не только Торсунов, но и современные ученые доперли...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, свой хлеб не такой кислый. там дрожжей намного меньше.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

светлана, я всё это раньше изучала уже. А вы почитали первую ссылку в теме? Что скажете, где там ошибка?

----------


## Светлана )

> светлана, я всё это раньше изучала уже. А вы почитали первую ссылку в теме? Что скажете, где там ошибка?


Мне кажется, ошибка здесь: "...Авторы антихлебных ужастиков, напомню, пугают нас искусственным происхождением пекарских дрожжей - якобы созданием рук человеческих."
Не якобы, а правда. Посмотрите "Из чего делают обычные хлебопекарные дрожжи/ TV 3 канал.
http://video.yandex.ru/users/sulo-ca...a888888&cid=9#

----------


## Aniruddha das

Да, пора реабилитировать дрожжи. А то у нас кто-то наслушался пугалок про них, и теперь в Московском храме нас если и кормят хлебом, то только ужасным его подобием, на соде, что еще вреднее для желудка.  :smilies:  Все как зомби повторяют из уст в уста ужасы про дрожжи.  :smilies:  

Сдается мне, что кампанию против дрожжей начали производители соды и пекарского порошка.  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, мой супруг тоже сопротивляется, что я лишаю его дрожжевого хлеба :cray:  (Он содовый хлеб не переваривает)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Конечно, лучше всего самодельные закваски в гуне благости (см. выше)


Светлана, самодельная закваска-это те же дрожжи (просто дворняжки, из воздуха) Насчёт дрожжей в благости...это нереально. Они в страсти по любому.
Можно их выращивать дома, конечно, но для начала добавить чуточку "культурных" хлебных дрожжей.

----------


## Светлана )

Зачем же на соде? Всегда есть варианты самодельных заквасок -на сметане, на кефире и т.д.(см. рецепты)

----------


## Светлана )

> Они в страсти по любому.
> Можно их выращивать дома, конечно, но для начала добавить чуточку "культурных" хлебных дрожжей.


Понятно, что все в мат. мире смешано со страстью и невежеством, просто молочнокислая палочка поблагостней в своем влиянии на организм, чем "культурные" хлебные дрожжи. Мне так аюрведисты посоветовали, я попробовала, со здоровьем определенные проблемы исчезли...Не мгновенно, но ощутимо. Попробуйте.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Светлана, самодельная закваска-это те же дрожжи (просто дворняжки, из воздуха) Насчёт дрожжей в благости...это нереально. Они в страсти по любому.
> Можно их выращивать дома, конечно, но для начала добавить чуточку "культурных" хлебных дрожжей.


Закваска на кислом молоке - это не дрожжи, это бактерии. Совершенно другой вид жизни.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Возможно. Надо подключать к изучению технологов и учёных :smilies: 

Но по сугубо личным ощущениям-что с домашней (молочной) закваской, что с магазинной дрожжевой-и запах и свойства теста получаются одинаковые.
я не спец., конечно, поэтому хочется разобраться :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вчера вот сделала закваску (добавила капельку обычных прессованных дрожжей туда). Сегодня получилась такая же, как на йогутре (кефире), вообще никаких отличий вроде :doom:

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Простите, а чем вы гуны измеряете?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Гуномером, конечно))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И по запаху тоже.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если кто-то так сильно озабочен тем, чтобы умереть здоровым, то пусть ест чапати. Самый полезный хлеб. А дрожжи пусть оставят в покое, и пусть те, кто хочет, пекут хлеб на дрожжах.  :smilies:  Долой содово-заквасочный геноцид!  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если кто-то так сильно озабочен тем, чтобы умереть здоровым, то пусть ест чапати. Самый полезный хлеб. А дрожжи пусть оставят в покое, и пусть те, кто хочет пекут хлеб на дрожжах.  Долой содово-заквасочный геноцид!


 :yahoo:  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Если кто-то не ощущает разницу между хлебом на закваске и дрожжевым (конечно, речь идет о самодельном хлебе, а не о магазинном, это вообще еда для собак), то наверное ему можно и дрожжевой. Но я вот очень явно ощущаю. Пару раз испек и выкинул дрожжи. Тамагуна явная.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies: Спасибо, значит мне можно.

Сегодня испекла на своей новой закваске 2 хлеба: белый с отрубями и ржаной. (тамагунных дрожжей добавляла в закваску на кончике ножа). 

Получился отличный хлебушек, не похожий на магазинный, запаха дрожжей нет, тамагуны не ощущалось. всем понравился  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Разница в выпечке моего хлеба на дрожжевой закваске и на молочной в том, что дрожжевой хлеб вкусней и лучше поднимается.
 На закваске с "домашними" дрожжами тоже вкусный, но более клёклый. 

Вот такие в целом впечатления :smilies: 

(домашняя закваска более слабая, но запах и качества похожи на мой взгляд)

----------


## Aniruddha das

От хлеба на закваске у многих бывает изжога. Вообще хлеб на закваске очень тяжелый зачастую получается. 

Самый полезный хлеб - чапати. А уж в остальном разницы нет большой для здоровья: что содовый хлеб, что заквасочный - всё вредное ужасно.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

Чтобы понять разницу между употреблением дрожжей и их не употреблением, надо их не употреблять(дрожжи), хотя бы пол-годика или месяца три.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну я не употребляла..точно больше полугода кряду.никакой разницы не прочувствовала.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Мы несколько лет в семье не ели дрожжевой хлеб, теперь едим вот. Насчёт разницы-не заметили.Но хлеб-хлебу рознь. 
Мне сейчас думается, что именно от количества и качества дрожжей зависит, получится качественный хлеб или ядовитый.

Если бы дрожжи в хлебе оставались живыми после выпечки, то таким хлебом можно было бы заквасить новое тесто. Но это не так. Значит, дрожжи погибают при высокой температуре. Об этрм как раз и говорят в этой ссылке.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Самый полезный хлеб - чапати. А уж в остальном разницы нет большой для здоровья: что содовый хлеб, что заквасочный - всё вредное ужасно.


Да, чапати полезные, когда из свежесмолотой муки готовятся, а не из муки высшего сорта отбеленной :sed:

----------


## venkata

В Маяпурском махапрасадном магазинчике продаётся много изделий из дрожжевого теста.

----------


## Санака Кумар дас

Поделюсь реальным сельским опытом.
Живем на земле, многое выращиваем сами, но зерно - только экологическое - уже несколько лет покупаю у хороших знакомых фермеров. Хлеб печем только сами - вернее, жена, так что всех подробностей не сообщу, но закваску она точно делает сама из ржаной муки. Точнее, это полумука полукрупа - такой грубый деревенский помол. В любом случае, какой бы ни была эта ржаная мука, она с водой, в жидком кашеобразном состоянии и в температуре около 25 градусов за 48 часов ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО сама превратится в закваску. На этой закваске замешивается тесто. Это не дрожжи и не молочные бактерии. В деревнях все это еще должны помнить, это мистика только для падших калиюжных горожан вроде нас.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, у свежесмолотой муки такая мистическая способность, что она становится хлебом практически без нашего вмешательства :smilies: 

Счастливые вайшнавы, которые могут получать свежую муку!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

У меня есть удивительный рецепт Гаурачандрики матаджи (жены Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху).
Она с любовью пишет о том, как готовить хлебушек из *Живой муки*.

(К сожалению, пока такой муки не смогла купить, может, кто испробует и поделится впечатлением?)

"Это статья Гаурачандрики для желающих печь домашний хлеб. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху рекомендует предлагать Кришне хлеб, выпеченный своими руками. Это и служение Кришне и защита от сознания майи - два в одном )))

* Поговорим о хлебе.*

Честно говоря и рецепта-то никакого нет – это мука грубого помола, теплая вода и соль. Часто я вижу удивление или недоверие в глазах слушающих. Неужели больше ничего не нужно? Мука и вода? Да, больше ничего не нужно. В пшенице уже находятся все бифидобактерии. Поэтому если такое мягкое тесто поставить в теплое место, оно поднимется. Я пеку хлеб именно так. Но это в том случае если мука получена из цельного зерна. Мелю я зерно либо сама, либо заказываю на мельнице. На мельнице можно выбрать пшеницу и в вашем присутствии ее перемелят как вы хотите. Я люблю первый помол, его называют еще грубым. Хороший сорт пшеницы у нас в Казахстане это кустанайский. Посмотрите сами, выберите, насколько она чистая и не отсыревшая... Однако вернемся к рецепту.

У вас на столе лежит горка муки (любое количество). Воды столько, чтобы получилось мягкое тесто, не упругое и не слишком мягкое. Но гораздо мягче, чем на чапати. Если тесто будет слишком мягкое, то ему не хватит силы себя поддержать, оно может упасть а при выпечки слипнется. Туго замешанному тесту тоже не легко будет себя поднять, а после выпечки хлеб может получиться немного плотным.  Опыт приходит с практикой. Это зерно и оно живое. Старые хозяйки разговаривают с тестом, когда его замешивают и выпекают. Оно все слышит. А что слышит хлеб на общих пекарнях? К тому же на больших мельницах кто только не попадает во время помола в зерно и это не секрет. К тому же настоящий аюрведический врач никогда не возьмется лечить того, кто есть дрожжевой хлеб и мясо. Зерно обладает мистической силой, оно впитывает в себя карму. Не случайно многие ягьи совершаются именно с зерном. И в особые дни, когда карма мира накапливается в зерне, мы не едим ничего бобового и зернового. Это экадаши.

И так, вы замесили хорошее тесто, наполнили его энергией Святого Имени. Тесто нужно выложить на половину формы и сверху ее чем-то прикрыть, чтобы оно не подсохло, иначе ему трудно будет подниматься. Я, например, формочку с тестом помещаю в целлофановый пакет. Ставлю с вечера на батарею, к утру оно должно подняться. Однако, в тех местах, где ночи прохладные, выберите место на солнышке днем. Но смотрите, чтобы солнце его ни припекло так, что оно сгоряча может и убежать от вас. Перебродившее или перестоявшее тесто обычно становится кислым на вкус.

И так, если тесто поднялось в два раза, оно готово к выпечки. Бывает не совсем поднимается в два раза, но чуть меньше, но все же вы должны видеть, что оно явно поднялось. Можно выпекать, но можно поставить с утра в духовку часа на два, чтобы оно доподнялось. Температура не должна превышать  50 градусов, иначе тесто сварится. Опять-таки везде нужен опыт. У всех разные духовки, может быть мука старая, может вы тесто замесили туго или наоборот слабо, даже притяжение луны влияет, например, в полнолуние тесто поднимается лучше. 
Я выпекать хлеб ставлю в уже хорошо разогретую духовку на 250 и даже 300 градусов минут на 15. От резкой смены температуры, тесто быстро набухает и покрывается золотой корочкой. В это время температуру нужно убавить до 200 -180 градусов и выпекать еще минут сорок – сорок пять. Так же зависит от объема хлеба и у кого как печет духовка, может нужно не 200-180, а 180-150, это знает только хозяйка. Хлеб должен быть очень хорошо пропечен, тогда он приобретает ни с чем не сравнимый аромат и вкус. Не беспокойтесь, что корочка будет твердой, просто после духовки хлеб нужно осторожно вынуть и сразу запеленать в чистое полотенце и я его опять-таки кладу в целлофановый пакет пока не остынет. Так он отдыхает и остывая, потеет, от чего толстая корочка становится мягкая и ароматная.

Лучше иметь тефлоновые формы специально для выпечки хлеба. Хорошая форма для выпечки очень важна, чтобы не пришлось долго выковыривать прилипший к посуде испеченный хлеб. Если это происходит постоянно, то может постепенно  пропасть желание заниматься этим. Процесс с самого начала выпечки хлеба должен быть очень радостным. Это настоящий мистический ритуал. Все должным образом следует подготовить к этому необычному и удивительному процессу. Чисто и светло на кухне, приятные духовные звуки, просторное место на столе. Чистые полотенчики, удобная посуда. Хорошая форма для выпечки, которая гарантирует вам, что когда хлеб испечется, вы с легкостью, не травмируя это родившееся на свет и дышащее ароматом чудо, полученное из зерна, которое послал нам в пишу Сам Господь,  с легкостью возьмете его оттуда. Почувствуйте, какой он легкий!  Значит хлеб удался.  Для полного убеждения, слегка прихлопните его низу и, услышав пустой звук, еще не пробуя его, поймете, что да, он удался. После долгого приготовления, ожидания и медитации, чувство прикосновения с хорошо испеченным хлебом всегда неповторимо. И это никогда не повторяется. Восторг и радость всегда новые опять и опять. Каждый раз аромат, заполняющий все пространство, его красота и необъяснимая сила, исходящая от него, приносит необычное чувство удовлетворения. И с какой же любовью вы принесете такой хлеб на алтарь для предложения Господу. С какой любовью подадите на стол, и эта любовь соединит всех присутствующих за столом и наполнит радостью ожидания прикосновения к такой милости Господа.

Как говорили в старину, хлеб на столе – всему голова.  Если есть хороший хлеб, то все, что вы не подадите на стол станет полноценной пищей."

----------


## Светлана )

Такой хлеб-вот это да :namaste:  просто и полезно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:good: Этот-Дааа!

----------


## Снежана О.Ж.

Извините, может был ответ, но пропустила.

  Значит можно дома самому печь хлеб с дрожжами ? (сухими ли мокрыми :smilies: )
Просто у меня дети не едят, они покупают на закваске, я думала, что ведическая культура запрещает есть дрожжи.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ведическая культура не пекла на дрожжах. Раньше хлеб готовили только из свежесмолотых зёрен. Им дрожжи не требовались.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А полезно это или нет, можно или нет, наверное, каждый решает для себя :smilies:

----------


## Снежана О.Ж.

Спасибо большое за ответ.
Просто пару раз пробовала сделать закваску, не получается у меня..А без хлеба тяжко.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо большое за ответ.
> Просто пару раз пробовала сделать закваску, не получается у меня..А без хлеба тяжко.


Да, согласна,закваска-довольно привередливое существо :biggrin1: 

я вот сейчас экспериментирую с дрожжами. 
Как я писала выше, изначально взяла чуточку прессованных дрожжей и делаю на них закваску. 
Домешиваю только муку туда и сахар по мере необходимости.
 Держу в холодильнике и пеку-пеку с ней. Она очень рабочая остаётся. Мне нравится :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Про закваски на форуме Хлебопечек: http://hlebopechka.ru/index.php?opti...126&topic=41.0

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А без хлеба тяжко.


Думаю, что готовить хлеб по существующим сейчас рецептам (с огромным количеством готовых дрожжей)-это не очень-то. Готовый хлеб тогда слишком поднимается, пахнет дрожжами и вызывает брожение и изжогу. А вот сделать один раз самим закваску на прессованных дрожжах и поддерживать её рабочей (в холодильнике)- Это для меня подошло.

Экспериментируйте, Снежана! и подЕлитесь потом с нами :smilies:

----------


## Снежана О.Ж.

> Думаю, что готовить хлеб по существующим сейчас рецептам (с огромным количеством готовых дрожжей)-это не очень-то. Готовый хлеб тогда слишком поднимается, пахнет дрожжами и вызывает брожение и изжогу. А вот сделать один раз самим закваску на прессованных дрожжах и поддерживать её рабочей (в холодильнике)- Это для меня подошло.
> 
> Экспериментируйте, Снежана! и подЕлитесь потом с нами


  Попробую... Если так чуть чуть полезнее, почему бы нет...А то хлебопечка застоялась.. Но чуть позже...Потом расскажу.




> Про закваски на форуме Хлебопечек: http://hlebopechka.ru/index.php?opti...126&topic=41.0


Я как раз по этим рецептам и делала. У меня дома  как появилась хлебопечка, весь этот сайт облазила. )Возможно слегка не соблюла температурный режим...в квартире холодно, около батареи температурный режим разный (банку греет с одной стороны)...

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Думаю, что готовить хлеб по существующим сейчас рецептам (с огромным количеством готовых дрожжей)-это не очень-то. Готовый хлеб тогда слишком поднимается, пахнет дрожжами и вызывает брожение и изжогу.....


То-то и оно, что в Кали-югу нельзя безоглядно доверять ничему, в т.ч. "инструкциям" 
Вот пример - из инструкции ("стандартный белый хлеб), - и *на практике*:

мука - 3,5 ст. --- *5 ст.*
соль - 1,75 ч.л. --- *1 ч.л.* !
сахар - 2,5 *ст.л.* !! --- *0...1 ч.л.* !!!
сухие дрожжи - 1,5 ч.л.!!! --- *0,125 (~1/8) ч.л.* - это во сколько раз меньше?!!

(пеку не за 3 часа, а по другой программе - за 3:40, чтоб успевало лучше подняться)
количество дрожжей подбирается в зависимости от их силы и темперетуры в доме. Никакого запаха их не остаётся. Для вкусного запаха и пользы (согласно О.Г. Торсунову и физической силы) добавляю ст.л. отрубей.

Летом попробую делать закваску...

----------


## Светлана )

> ...сухие дрожжи - 1,5 ч.л.!!! --- 0,125 (~1/8) ч.л... Для вкусного запаха и пользы (согласно О.Г. Торсунову и физической силы) добавляю ст.л. отрубей...


 Торсунов говорил, что для здоровья лучше вообще без дрожжей, на самодельной закваске...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Торсунов говорил, что для здоровья лучше вообще без дрожжей, на самодельной закваске...


я не помню, чтобы Аударья дхама прабху давал рецепты на закваске. Слышала только его рецепты с содой.

----------


## Светлана )

http://www.torsunov.ru/ru/kulinarija.html

...дома можно делать на закваске. Наливаем кефир, добавляем соду, соль, сахар – перемешиваем. Добавляем муку и замешиваем тесто. Затем добавляем масло и еще раз замешиваем.  Готовое тесто выкладываем в смазанную форму, накрываем полиэтиленом и накрываем тканью. И оставляем часов на 10-12 для того, чтобы оно подошло. Когда тесто подошло (то есть поднялось почти в 2 раза) ставим форму в духовку и выпекаем при температуре 180 градусов около 1 часа. Затем вынимаем из формы и даем полностью остыть!

И в посте №7 я цитировала приведенный им рецепт хлеба на самодельной закваске.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ну, правильно, это на соде :smilies:

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Я бы не сказал что закваска - привередливое существо- бывает довольно долго хранится в холодильнике. Максимум у меня опыт был около месяца(уезжали что ли ) ничего поднялся хлеб, конечно запах был спиртовой уже  :smilies:  но работала. Но мы раз в неделю, ну самое позднее в 2 недели обязательно пекём. так что всё очень просто. Не сложнее чем дрожжи разводить. По времени процесс наверное одинаковый. На закваске просто здоровее.

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

спиртовой запах закваски конечно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Наверно, здоровее. Но иногда закваска так скисает, что хлеб становится термоядерным просто.

я уверена, что эта закваска-это те же дрожжи, только из воздуха :smilies:

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Кстати кефир - в нём дрожжи присутствуют. В составе написано.

----------


## Светлана )

> Ну, правильно, это на соде


Тож самое без соды, просто подходит дольше. Еще на его старом сайте есть:
http://www.old.torsunov.ru/recepty.htm

"Квасной хлеб"

Вкусный, мягкий, но с хрустящей корочкой, хорошо хранится, долго не черствеет, а главное, приготовлен без дрожжей и своими руками для своих близких. Рецепт взят из передачи «Хлеб наш насущный» с проф. Ждановым, которому такой хлеб рекомендовал и показывал как изготавливать православный священник. 

1) закваска для хлеба 
- взять 1 стакан пшеницы для проращивания, прорастить ее (промыть, залить на сутки чистой водой, потом разложить зерна на плоской поверхности и сверху накрыть мокрой тканью, следить за тем, чтобы ткань не высыхала полностью, проростки обычно появляются на 2 сутки), затем все перемолоть (лучше получается на мясорубке) и смешать с 1 стаканом ржано-обдирной муки (если ее нет, то можно взять простой пшеничной муки), добавив немного воды, чтобы получилась кашица. Туда же положить 2 стол. ложки сахара. Потом эту кашицу надо варить, помешивая,
в кастрюльке на медленном огне около 1 часа, чтобы кашица стала темной и клейкой (напоминает кашицу из размоченного в кипятке черного хлеба). После этого переложить ее в чистую кастрюлю и поставить в теплое место на 1-2 суток, чтобы каша прокисла. Когда она прокисает, то появляются пузырьки на поверхности и характерный запах свежего хлебного кваса. После закисания каши, чтобы увеличить массу закваски, надо в кастрюлю добавить еще 1-1,5 ст. муки (лучше ржано-обдирной), немного воды и сахара 1-2 ст. ложки, и замешать так, чтобы получилось тесто, не сильно жидкое и не густое, все это снова надо поставить на ночь в теплое место, а утром уже можно брать часть из этой закваски на хлеб, а остальное поставить в холодильник. Там закваска тоже потихоньку скисает, поэтому каждый раз, как берете от закваски часть на хлеб, туда надо досыпать муки и добавлять воды и сахара, чтобы закваска продолжала свое существование. Теперь ее уже все время надо держать в холодильнике. Она там понемногу поднимается, используя для этого новую муку и сахар.

2) выпекание хлеба 
- берете закваски столько, чтобы она составляла 1/4 - 1/3 от того объема теста который собираетесь выпекать, и добавляете туда необходимое количество муки и соответственно воды,
сахара и соли, например в таком соотношении – 1/2 - 2/3 стак. закваски, 2 стак. Муки (пшеничной, если хотите получить белый хлеб или ржаной, если хотите испечь черный), 1/2 стак. воды, 3/4 ч.л. соли, 1,5 ст.л. сахара. Тесто хорошо перемешать в миске ложкой, чтобы не было комочков, по консистенции оно должно напоминать упругое дрожжевое тесто, не слишком твердое, но и не жидкое. Затем надо взять форму (лучше толстостенную небольшую кастрюлю), смазать ее растительным маслом, выложить туда тесто, сверху разровнять ложкой, а потом разгладить мокрой рукой, чтобы сделать верх будущего хлеба гладким, можно еще маслом смазать потом. 
Форма должна быть достаточно большой, чтобы тесто могло подняться и увеличиться вдвое, не вылезая при этом из формы. Эту форму с тестом поставить в теплое место на 2-3 часа, чтобы тесто поднялось. После того, как оно поднимется, поставить его в духовку на самый медленный огонь на 2-2,5 часа. Если форма высокая, но неширокая, то хлебу надо даже 3 часа чтобы пропечься. А если тесто в невысокой, но широкой сковородке, то оно может быть готово и за 1,5 часа выпекания. Проверяйте готовность выпекания старым проверенным способом – если при протыкании теста тонкой палочкой или спицей на ней остается прилипшее тесто, значит оно еще не пропеклось и хлеб не готов, ну а если ничего не прилипает и в кухне витает аромат свежего хлеба, значит он готов. После выпечки хорошо оставить хлеб остывать в духовке, тогда он равномерно остывает и хорошо потом вытаскивается из формы. Если на это нет времени, то надо вынуть форму с хлебом из духовки, накрыть его влажным полотенцем и оставить на 20-30 минут, а потом можно его извлечь из формы, порезать, воздать хвалу Богу и наслаждаться тем, что Он послал. 
Для улучшения вкуса хлеба, в тесто можно добавлять специи, которые вам нравятся, например кориандр, корицу, тмин, и т.д. А также можно добавлять различные хлопья (овсяные, 2х-, 3х-, 4х-зерновые), сухое молоко, отруби, орехи, финики, изюм и все, что душе угодно. Вариантов такого хлеба можно придумать множество – пробуйте, экспериментируйте, удивляйте своих близких.

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

В ряженке их нет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Светлана, спасибо за рецепт!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Но Аударья Дхама прабху*сам* даёт всегда рецепты с содой. (если не ошибаюсь, конечно)

----------


## Светлана )

:namaste:  Он говорил, что лучше всего выбирать рецепт, видя конкретного человека, что именно этому человеку подходит. Личностный такой подход.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тогда надо нам записываться на приём!  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

И без приема можно. Чем хороши продукты в гуне благости - они подходят большинству людей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А сода с кефиром точно в гуне благости?

 А прокисшая пшеница :doom: ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ну да ладненько. По данной теме, вроде, всё более-менее... :smilies: 

Харе Кришна! :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

> А сода с кефиром точно в гуне благости?
> 
>  А прокисшая пшеница?


В смысле хлеб на самодельной закваске с их участием более благостный получается, чем на дрожжах...

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Чем применять в хлебе кефир, я лучше его так пить буду. Думаю в хлебе его можно заменить сывороткой.

----------


## Андрей Х.

Всем доброго времени суток!
Не знаю на сколько еще актуальна тема, но раз не закрыта, хочу поделиться своим опытом.
В свое время, я услышал страшилки о дрожжах и полностью исключил из рациона продукты, которые их содержат, и научился печь хлеб на закваске. Для приготовления закваски нужна лишь ржаная мука, желательно грубого помола (я использую обдирную) и вода. Никакой соды, скольких людей уже угостил, еще никто не сказал, что хлеб не вкусный. Если кому-то будет интересно могу подробно написать что да как... А из личного опыта добавлю, что после отказа от дрожжей, уже через месяц-два я стал наедаться меньшим количеством еды, сон стал более продуктивным. До этого часто страдал от изжоги, теперь о ней уже забыл практически, как и о вздутии живота...

----------


## Валерий О.С.

есть еще опасность от простой пищевой соли которая содержит некоторое количество гранитной крошки которая за 10 лет превращается в 1 килограм вонзившихся в капиляры  мелких частичек и к 70 годам мы носим уже 7 кг гранитной крошки внутри себя а дрожжи вываливают из мешков в тесто и они осядают уже на готовую продукцию и потом ее в пакеты целлофановые заворачивают и так они проникают в нас это я читал геннадия малахова.Соль лучше предварительно растворить в воде а потом выливать уже в еду а твердые частички осядут на дно .

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> есть еще опасность от простой пищевой соли которая содержит некоторое количество гранитной крошки которая за 10 лет превращается в 1 килограм вонзившихся в капиляры  мелких частичек и к 70 годам мы носим уже 7 кг гранитной крошки внутри себя а дрожжи вываливают из мешков в тесто и они осядают уже на готовую продукцию и потом ее в пакеты целлофановые заворачивают и так они проникают в нас это я читал геннадия малахова.Соль лучше предварительно растворить в воде а потом выливать уже в еду а твердые частички осядут на дно .


А по теме дрожжей есть какая-то информация у Геннадия Петровича?

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Какие проблемы? покупайте "Экстру"!

а вообще - НЕ ВЕРЮ!
Как эта крошка в кровь попадёт? Посчитали бы ещё *всё остальное* нерастворимое, что в нас попало, особенно в детстве. А уж сколько пыли мы вдыхаем за свою жизнь, жуть! 

К тому же всё тело - как движущаяся река, медленнее всего - за 7 лет - обновляется даже вся костная ткань.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Есть целый цикл передач называется СРЕДА ОБИТАНИЯ год назад шел по ТВ там как раз была тема про все виды соли  как они добываются как обрабатываются и т д  про соль ЭКСТРА ТАМ СКАЗАЛИ ЧТО ОНА отравляет кровь и в ней много веществ которые предотвращают слежание соли   по этому ЭКСТРА всегда рассыпчатая  про морскую соль сказали что ее в чистом виде есть не станешь там много твердых частиц а при обработке все ее полезные свойства теряются и она уже не отличается от обычной  а про обычную сказали то что я уже написал и что эти частицы гранита остаются в капиллярах навсегда подобно татуировке на теле само тело меняется а тату остается так как оно меняется на молекулярном уровне и частицы впившиеся не затрагиваются  так что лучшая соль обычная только надо сливать её в еду а осадок выбрасывать-  это было мнение российских научных экспертов .А по теме дрожжей у малахова много информации  но я читал давно и книги брал в  библиотеке сейчас их нет у меня  помню что вегетарианцам он советовал отказаться от термофильного хлеба и отдельно принимать пивные дрожжи  но надо подробности смотреть отдельно

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

Про тату убедительно. Но всё равно вопрос остался Как эта крошка в кровь попадёт? Из кишечника. Она же нерастворима. Ведь не попадает же в кровь шахтная угольная пыль из лёгких. Тоже мелкая. И с цифрами как-то многовастенько у них звучит.

С солью я так и делаю, когда большая доза нужна - капусту заквасить, например. Или хлеб заделать. А так Экстра.

Вообще спасибо - нагуглил о вреде Экстры. Откажусь.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

в фильме показывали ролик как они цепляются в ткани  с которыми соприкасаются  у них острые края .кусочки пищи переносят их . по всему кишечнику  а капилляры есть в любой ткани плоти .дело не в капиллярах а в том что где бы они не застревали они не выводятся .а насчет количества это можно просто посчитать сколько соли мы едим за десять лет и какой процент этой крошки  на глазок думаю что 2 процента- в день 10 грамм в год  4 кг за 10 лет 40 кг значит 1 процент это 800 грамм

----------


## Evgenui

насчет термофильных не знаю.однако если дрожжевой грибок попадает в организм живым.И в тело поступает еще замечательный белый сахар.понятно начинается процесс брожения.так или иначе алкоголь в микродозах вовлекается в метаболизм тела.а далее клеткам уже не микродозы а поболее надо.это в основном на детский организм рассчитано.загонять в тамо гуну по умолчанию как буд-то так и надо.а непокурит человет непопьет непоест мяса и прочего лет так несколько то естественным обрпазом в гуну благости переходит.то есть вывод такой - что-б держать население в тамасе рабортает широкомаштабная индустрия и все продумано и делается вполне сознательно.а не дай Бог догадается :что надо руки к небу протянуть и просто славить Горспода - естественное состояние.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> насчет термофильных не знаю.однако если дрожжевой грибок попадает в организм живым.И в тело поступает еще замечательный белый сахар.понятно начинается процесс брожения.так или иначе алкоголь в микродозах вовлекается в метаболизм тела.а далее клеткам уже не микродозы а поболее надо


Этот эффект виден на примере любителей кваса. Они его пьют, не могут остановиться. Моя свекровь такая  :smilies: 


Но в хлебе, как я поняла, нет *живых* дрожжей   :doom:

----------


## Damodara dasa

Нюхните дрожжи те, кто сомневается что это тамо-гуна. Потом представьте, что нужно съесть хотя бы чайную ложку этой гадости в чистом виде.
Сомнения остаются?  :mig:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Нюхните дрожжи те, кто сомневается что это тамо-гуна. Потом представьте, что нужно съесть хотя бы чайную ложку этой гадости в чистом виде.
> Сомнения остаются?


ну не скажите -запах не может однозначно говорить о гуне вещества  например черная вриндаванская соль  пахнет просто серой  а коровий навоз .тут многое зависит от гуны самого человека -кому то запах мяса кажется до умиления сладким и приятным тем же ракшасам  а кому то запах благовоний самых дорогих и качественных просто пугает .

----------


## Damodara dasa

> ну не скажите -запах не может однозначно говорить о гуне вещества  например черная вриндаванская соль  пахнет просто серой  а коровий навоз .тут многое зависит от гуны самого человека -кому то запах мяса кажется до умиления сладким и приятным тем же ракшасам  а кому то запах благовоний самых дорогих и качественных просто пугает .


Логику не будет отбрасывать, правильно? Если вы уверены в гуне какого-то человека, а в своей сомневаетесь, то попросите его понюхать за Вас, кто знает может оно и действительно в благости  :mig:  
Кришна в Бхагавад Гите описывает признаки гун, в том числе и запах.

Насчёт того, что кому-то, что-то кажется. Есть конкретные факты. Дрожжи это грибки рода Candida. Помимо того, что просто грибы это тамо-гуна, конкретно эти грибки вызывают кандидоз. Продуктами жизнедеятельности дрожжей является этиловый спирт, сивушные масла.
Если кто то хочет сам себе доказать, что дрожжи это не тамогуна, то ради Бога.  :smilies:   Ежики плакали, мучались, но упорно ели кактус  :tongue:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В принципе, это понятно, что тамогуна.

Тема не об этом была  :smilies:

----------


## Damodara dasa

> В принципе, это понятно, что тамогуна.
> 
> Тема не об этом была


Тема о том, что оказывается дрожжи невредные, всё это миф, и их можно спокойно, без последствий кушать. Несмотря на то, что это тамогуна  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тема не о том, вредные они сами по себе или полезные.

Вопрос был в том, сохраняют ли они свои качества в хлебе (т.н. "термофильные дрожжи").



Анирудха прабху уже писал, что любой хлеб, кроме традиционных Чапати не является благостным.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Тема не о том, вредные они сами по себе или полезные.
> Вопрос был в том, сохраняют ли они свои качества в хлебе (т.н. "термофильные дрожжи").
> Анирудха прабху уже писал, что любой хлеб, кроме традиционных Чапати не является благостным.


То есть вопрос в том, насколько останется продукт благостным, если в него положить тамогуну. 
И мы разбираем дозировку тамогуны, чтобы не совсем всю благость испортить. 
Например, сколько можно налить молока в кофе, чтобы оно стало намного благостнее и его можно было бы пить без последствий?
Любая тамогуна приносит страдания, а примешанная к благости ещё больше, так как она завуалирована и наш ум не распознаёт её по запаху и вкусу и расслабленно ассимилирует.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies:  да, примерно так как Вы описали.

К сожалению, множество продуктов сейчас проходят тамогунную обработку перед нашим употреблением.
В рафинированном масле продукты нефтепереработки. Сахар рафинируют при помощи химии, какой-то кислоты. И, даже если мы это едим, не значит, что мы пьем нефть и кислоту...

А в целом, тамас есть тамас :smilies:  тут и добавить нечего.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> да, примерно так как Вы описали.
> 
> К сожалению, множество продуктов сейчас проходят тамогунную обработку перед нашим употреблением.
> В рафинированном масле продукты нефтепереработки. Сахар рафинируют при помощи химии, какой-то кислоты. И, даже если мы это едим, не значит, что мы пьем нефть и кислоту...
> 
> А в целом, тамас есть тамас тут и добавить нечего.


Немножко подход различен. С сахаром и маслом выбора нет, хотя опять же, можно готовить на гхи и покупать коричневый сахар. Вопрос в том, что из сахара и масла тамогунные примеси уже невозможно удалить. А при использовании дрожжей мы сами эти примеси добавляем.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Логику не будет отбрасывать, правильно? Если вы уверены в гуне какого-то человека, а в своей сомневаетесь, то попросите его понюхать за Вас, кто знает может оно и действительно в благости  
> Кришна в Бхагавад Гите описывает признаки гун, в том числе и запах.
> 
> Насчёт того, что кому-то, что-то кажется. Есть конкретные факты. Дрожжи это грибки рода Candida. Помимо того, что просто грибы это тамо-гуна, конкретно эти грибки вызывают кандидоз. Продуктами жизнедеятельности дрожжей является этиловый спирт, сивушные масла.
> Если кто то хочет сам себе доказать, что дрожжи это не тамогуна, то ради Бога.   Ежики плакали, мучались, но упорно ели кактус


где в Гите Кришна говорит о запахе в тамосе по отношению к продуктам ?и про черную соль и навоз ВЫ что то промолчали .ЧЕРНАЯ СОЛЬ КОТОРУЮ ПО КРАЙНЕЙ МЕРЕ В 90 -Х многие добавляли в прасадам откровенно пахнет протухшими яйцами  куриными по вашему она тоже в полном тамосе про коровий навоз я уже и не говорю .ЛЮБОЙ ОБЪект бывает в 4 ипостасях коровий навоз в благости лошадиный в страсти например навоз бакланов разъедает твердые деревья насквозь так же и грибы бывают в тамосе например веселуха одурманивает есть в страсти очень дорогие типа трюфели  и есть благородные белые.Можно ли например все ягоды огульно объявить в благости ведь они в лесу в основном растут  а как же ядовитые ягоды  то же благостные ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> и про черную соль и навоз ВЫ что то промолчали


 Про навоз можно я скажу?
Он восхитительно ароматный! Если правильно собран и высушен. 

В деревне при хороших хозяевах коровки и навоз пахнут травой, потрясающе :good:

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Про навоз можно я скажу?
> Он восхитительно ароматный! Если правильно собран и высушен. 
> 
> В деревне при хороших хозяевах коровки и навоз пахнут травой, потрясающе


подтверждаю!!! :kirtan:

----------


## Damodara dasa

> где в Гите Кришна говорит о запахе в тамосе по отношению к продуктам ?


почитайте главу 17. Даю наводку: "дурнопахнущая пища"




> и про черную соль и навоз ВЫ что то промолчали .ЧЕРНАЯ СОЛЬ КОТОРУЮ ПО КРАЙНЕЙ МЕРЕ В 90 -Х многие добавляли в прасадам откровенно пахнет протухшими яйцами  куриными по вашему она тоже в полном тамосе


от того что её кто-то дабавлял в определённые годы она не получает презумпцию невиновности. Возможно она и в тамосе, я не могу ничего по ней сказать, и значит, её зря употребляли в 90-ые.




> про коровий навоз я уже и не говорю


про навоз матаджи выше написала и я с ней полностью согласен. Свежий навоз пахнет травой и молоком. И Веды подтверждают мои ощущения, что это благостная субстанция.




> ЛЮБОЙ ОБЪект бывает в 4 ипостасях коровий навоз в благости лошадиный в страсти например навоз бакланов разъедает твердые деревья насквозь так же и грибы бывают в тамосе например веселуха одурманивает есть в страсти очень дорогие типа трюфели  и есть благородные белые.


я говорю конкретно о дрожжах, они в тамосе.





> Можно ли например все ягоды огульно объявить в благости ведь они в лесу в основном растут  а как же ядовитые ягоды  то же благостные ?


Лес вообще-то не совсем благостное место. 
Если Вы внимательнее прочитаете моё первое сообщение, то заметите, что я предлагаю понюхать, потом попробовать на вкус. В последующих сообщениях также применяется научный метод, используются медицинские и биологические факты.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

парное молоко от коровы в благости  если оно скиснет то станет в страсти а если испортится то перейдет в тамос.тоесть изначально чисто теоретически какой то объект причисляется к какой то гуне  но на практике он может как деградировать до тамоса как например яблоко может сильно подгнить  а может быть предложено Кришне и возвысится до шуддха саттвы.шудра может стать святым а брахман может быть хуже собакоеда итд.грибы считаются изначально в тамосе так как они растут в основном в сырых и темных местах и впитывают грязь леса но дрожжи ничего не впитывают из за маленького размера они не являются как грибы в лесу губками пропитанными ядами из почвы и воздуха .ИХ ПРОИЗВОДЯТ В ЧИСтых железных емкостях.скорее дрожжи находятся в страсти . если лес не совсем в благости то что тогда?я хочу сказать что даже если что то чисто теоретически является тамосом то это все равно можно использовать как ту же черную соль которую в индии во Вриндавне все используют  КАК ПЕРЕЦ ЧИЛИ  явно в страсти  а асафетида вообще чесноком пахнет  может от нее отказаться ?то есть как бы  благостный тамос.В Книге кухня КРИШНЫ есть рецепт ТОЛСТЫЕ ДРОЖЖЕВЫЕ ПУРИ !

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Проблема этих дрожжей в технологии их выращивания. Да и сама природа дрожжей известна. В инете сейчас много инфы.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

дело в том что дрожжи чем бы они не были и к какой там гуне теоретически не относились бы  не могут оказать в принципе сколько нибудь заметного влияния на сознание человека - есть они живые в хлебе или нет- они слишком малы и безвкусны что бы мы их замечали .единственное что точно что дрожжевой хлеб более тяжелый  но мало ли тяжелых благостных продуктов та же халва .Нас окружает гигантский микромир  мы его вдыхаем постоянно  ходим по нему и т д Главное это влияние на сознание если я поем жареных лесных грибов то мое сознание станет тамосным на какое то время  а если я поем дрожжевого хлеба то если мне специально не скажут что в нем есть дрожжи то я и не замечу их

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://elvensou1.ru/termofilnyie-dro...-sushhestvuet/
"Термофильные дрожжи очень вредны. А еще .... их не существует!"

http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/1060953/

----------


## Варган

Кажется, Г.П. Малахов писал, что термофильные дрожжи на хлебозаводах, может быть, и погибают внутри мякиша при выпечке, но когда хлеб на хлебозаводе достают из печки и остужают, то он массово обсеменяется спорами именно этих искуственно выведенных дрожжей. На промышленном хлебозаводе в воздухе спор мирриады мирриадов и они оседают на поверхности хлеба, который мы покупаем. А ведь говорят, что термофильные дрожжи вывели фашисты в начале 1940 годов в Германии.  Магазинским хлебом вполне можно заквасить тесто, квасное сусло и т.п. Часто советуют: добавьте к квас корочку дрожжевого хлеба для закваски.

----------


## Варган

> http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/1060953/


В комментариях к этой статье люди пишут: "Термофилы сохраняют жизнеспособность при 35-70 градусах, во влажной среде гибнут быстрее, чем в сухой (это касается всех микроорганизмов). Возможность существовать при таких температурах обусловливается наличием в клеточных мембранах липидных компонентов, а также термостабильных белков, ферментов и клеточных ультраструктур. И вообще, дрожжи - это ГРИБЫ, а не бактерии. Возникает вопрос "Зачем автоклавирование проводят при 120 градусах" (при давлении 1 атми, 20 мин)? Представьте, существуют еще и *споры*, которые убить труднее (лактобактерий не касается, они не образуют спор)!"

То есть возможно споры термофильных дрожжей сохраняются и внутри мякиша, ведь там температура не выше 98 градусов, а погибают они при 120. Это не говоря уже об обсеменении спорами после того, как заводской хлеб достали из печи.

----------


## Варган

Основная польза при выпечке хлеба на закваске, на мой взгляд - в том, что в размолотом зерне в тёплой влажной среде происходит разрушение фитатов - солей фитиновой кислоты, которая мешает усвоиться кальцию, железу, цинку и другим полезным веществам зерна. В самом зерне уже есть фермент фитаза и он может разрушить фитаты, но срабатывает он, только когда тесто долго стоит в тепле, и это не зависит от того, кладём мы какую-то закваску или нет. Поэтому имеет большой смысл рецепт матушки Гаурачандрики, когда берётся свежесмолотая цельнозерновая мука (в ней больше всего живых ферментов) и тесто ставится в теплое место на много часов, пока не поднимется само, без всякой закваски, ведь если положить ещё и закваску, то хлеб будет слишком кислый.

А на промышленных дрожжах или хорошей домашней закваске тесто поднимается очень быстро, и неизвестно, сработает ли за такое время фермент, разрушающий фитаты, или нет, а если сработает, то сколько фитатов он успеет разложить за такое короткое время.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В комментариях к этой статье люди пишут: "Термофилы сохраняют жизнеспособность при 35-70 градусах, во влажной среде гибнут быстрее, чем в сухой (это касается всех микроорганизмов). Возможность существовать при таких температурах обусловливается наличием в клеточных мембранах липидных компонентов, а также термостабильных белков, ферментов и клеточных ультраструктур. И вообще, дрожжи - это ГРИБЫ, а не бактерии. Возникает вопрос "Зачем автоклавирование проводят при 120 градусах" (при давлении 1 атми, 20 мин)? Представьте, существуют еще и споры, которые убить труднее (лактобактерий не касается, они не образуют спор)!"
> 
> То есть возможно споры термофильных дрожжей сохраняются и внутри мякиша, ведь там температура не выше 98 градусов, а погибают они при 120. Это не говоря уже об обсеменении спорами после того, как заводской хлеб достали из печи.


Да, как-будто бы логично. Но в этом случае дрожжевым хлебом можно было бы пользоваться, как закваской. Но печеный хлеб не активен, им невозможно что-то заквасить. ( там одна женщина даже проводила такой эксперимент ).

----------


## Варган

> Но в этом случае дрожжевым хлебом можно было бы пользоваться, как закваской. Но печеный хлеб не активен, им невозможно что-то заквасить. ( там одна женщина даже проводила такой эксперимент ).


Харе Кришна! Почему тогда при приготовлении кваса или алкогольной медовухи советуют положить для закваски именно кусочек печёного дрожжевого хлеба?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А на промышленных дрожжах или хорошей домашней закваске тесто поднимается очень быстро, и неизвестно, сработает ли за такое время фермент, разрушающий фитаты, или нет, а если сработает, то сколько фитатов он успеет разложить за такое короткое время


Можно брать самый минимум дрожжей.
А вообще, лучше кушать чапати или роти из цельнозерновой муки, как учил Шрила Прабхупада!
 :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> Можно брать самый минимум дрожжей.


А их же немецко-фашистские учёные вывели. Или нет? 




> «Десант террористов»
> Теперь о дрожжах и о том, откуда они взялись. Пекарские дрожжи можно сравнить с десантом террористов. На протяжении многих веков, как я уже говорил выше, наши предки обходились без них.
> 
> Пекарские дрожжи, по-другому они называются «сахаромицеты», или термофильные дрожжи – это живые организмы, которые в природе вообще не встречаются. Они были получены искусственным путем в лабораториях Третьего Рейха, видимо, с использованием генной инженерии. И это был технологический прорыв, потому что пекарские дрожжи – настолько агрессивные микроорганизмы, что им все равно, на каком субстрате жить: мука, сахар, картошка... Они используют для своей жизнедеятельности любые биологические продукты. Немцы разработали дрожжи для того, чтобы порабощенные народы накормить дешевым хлебом (потому что технология его производства облегчалась и удешевлялась в разы) и напоить дешевой водкой. Немцы открыли, что дрожжи сбраживают в спирт мороженый картофель, сахарную свеклу и так далее. Но о водке – разговор особый, вернемся к хлебу.
> 
> Пекарские дрожжи, *а вернее, их споры* выдерживают температуру до 500 градусов. Для сравнения напомню читателям, что вода кипит при температуре 100 градусов, олово плавится при 232 градусах, свинец – при 327 градусах. При нагревании в печи дрожжи погибают, но при этом происходит их массовый переход в форму спор. *Споры дрожжей сохраняются, и уже при хранении хлеба они начинают прорастать, очень быстро размножаться, потому что хлеб, как мы помним, - это очень хорошая питательная среда, для микробов в том числе*.
> 
> Оживая, дрожжи создают угрозу уже для человека, потому что, попадая в организм, они проходят барьерные заслоны желудочного сока и попадают в кишечник. Заселяют его и вытесняют те микроорганизмы, которые должны жить в кишечнике – полезные или хотя бы нейтральные для нашего здоровья. А дрожжи, захватывая пространство на слизистой оболочке кишечника, создают очень устойчивый дисбактериоз.
> http://vladimir.mk.ru/article/2013/0...asuschnom.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! Почему тогда при приготовлении кваса или алкогольной медовухи советуют положить для закваски именно кусочек печёного дрожжевого хлеба?


Не знаю. А зачем? Наверное, затем же, зачем кладут изюм, гренки и т.д. Для разных ароматов,  говорят. Некоторые говорят, что для горчинки....
я пока не изучала квас :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А их же немецко-фашистские учёные вывели. Или нет?


Если будут доказательства этого, соглашусь, пожалуй!  :smilies: 

Но вот тут, в Германии, другого хлеба даже нет. Только дрожжевой. Что же они, и себя заодно уничтожают?




> Пекарские дрожжи, а вернее, их споры выдерживают температуру до 500 градусов.
> 
> *Оживая* (!) дрожжи создают угрозу уже для человека, потому что, попадая в организм, они проходят барьерные заслоны желудочного сока и попадают в кишечник. Заселяют его и вытесняют те микроорганизмы, которые должны жить в кишечнике – полезные или хотя бы нейтральные для нашего здоровья. А дрожжи, захватывая пространство на слизистой оболочке кишечника, создают очень устойчивый дисбактериоз.


Такие мифы я не люблю. Особенно, когда разумные люди это пропагандируют.
( без доказательств это звучит по-детски )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В общем, мне всё понятно. Надо кушать чапати и рис. А по теме: что с закваской, что с дрожжами,- разницы нет.

----------


## Варган

> Такие мифы я не люблю. Особенно, когда разумные люди это пропагандируют.
> ( без доказательств это звучит по-детски )


Правильно ли я понял, что Вам кажется неправдоподобным слово "Оживая"? Это всего лишь образное выражение. Здесь имеется в виду прорастание спор, споры из неактивного полумёртвого состояния переходят в активное, превращаются в активные дрожжевые клетки. На самом деле, споры в печёном хлебе и не умирали.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Правильно ли я понял, что Вам кажется неправдоподобным слово "Оживая"? Это всего лишь образное выражение. Здесь имеется в виду прорастание спор, споры из неактивного полумёртвого состояния переходят в активное, превращаются в активные дрожжевые клетки. На самом деле, споры в печёном хлебе и не умирали.


Слово "оживая" я выделила, чтобы обратить внимание, что подобные статьи пишут любители. Тоже самое относится к цифре 500 градусов, при которой якобы выживают споры. Эти мифы гуляют по интернету не один год уже.

В начале этой темы есть мнение специалистов, возможно, вы читали?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> На самом деле, споры в печёном хлебе и не умирали.


Если кто-то испечёт хлеб, заквасив тесто другим хлебом, тогда можно будет принять этот миф. В ином случае это несерьезно, правда?

----------


## Варган

> Если кто-то испечёт хлеб, заквасив тесто другим хлебом, тогда можно будет принять этот миф. В ином случае это несерьезно, правда?


Можно бросить в стерильный 15-процентный раствор сахара кусочек горячего, только что из печки, хлеба на термофильных дрожжах и посмотреть, забродит ли он раньше, чем такой же раствор без хлеба. Только специально покупать термофильные дрожжи, печь хлеб и проводить этот эксперимент мне не предлагайте, пожалуйста :-) Я предпочту остаться несерьёзным :-)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Только специально покупать термофильные дрожжи, печь хлеб и проводить этот эксперимент мне не предлагайте, пожалуйста :-) Я предпочту остаться несерьёзным :-)


Эксперимент-это интересно было бы. 
Но люди уже проводили, ничего любопытного не получили. Возможно, потому что не было стерильного сахара?  :smilies: 






Тут тоже пытливый ум эксперименты проводит. Надо ему еще про дрожжевые споры намекнуть и про стерильность.

----------


## Варган

> Эксперимент-это интересно было бы. Но люди уже проводили, ничего любопытного не получили. Возможно, потому что не было стерильного сахара?


3 часа в йогуртнице - слишком мало для прорастания спор и размножения дрожжей.  :umnik2:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 3 часа в йогуртнице - слишком мало для прорастания спор и размножения дрожжей.


Верно!  Кстати, тот человек не против продолжать эксперименты( судя по комментариям ), можете ему написать.

----------


## Варган

Оказывается, обычные нетермофильные (мезофильные) дрожжи, которые живут в природе, например, на фруктах, овощах и зерне, при попадании в температуру 37-40 градусов  резко замедляют свою жизнедеятельность. Время удвоения количества клеток природных дрожжей при такой температуре возрастает почти до 10 часов, по сравнению с 2,2 часами при оптимальной для них температуре 33*С (см. http://elementy.ru/genbio/synopsis?artid=336 ). В тонком и толстом кишечнике у нас именно такая температура 37-40 *С, поэтому природные мезофильные дрожжи там себя ведут вяло и вряд ли могут конкурировать со здоровой микрофлорой. 

Но искусственно выведенные термофильные дрожжи специально создают в лабораториях для сокращения времени подъёма теста, и они прекрасно себя чувствуют даже при 45-50 *С. Поэтому, наверняка, обоснованы опасения в том, что термофильные дрожжи могут вызвать дисбактериоз человеческого кишечника. Попасть в него они точно могут с непропечённым хлебом, при обсеменении спорами поверхности остывшего хлеба на хлебозаводах и т.п. (это даже если не задаваться вопросом, насколько живучи их споры в печке). 
Зачастую учёные используют даже не дрожжи, а родственные им грибки кандида для выпечки хлеба, см. например http://www.aaccnet.org/publications/...chem62_413.pdf (на англ. яз.).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Оказывается, обычные нетермофильные (мезофильные) дрожжи, которые живут в природе, например, на фруктах, овощах и зерне, при попадании в температуру 37-40 градусов  резко замедляют свою жизнедеятельность. 
>  В тонком и толстом кишечнике у нас именно такая температура 37-40 *С, поэтому природные мезофильные дрожжи там себя ведут вяло и вряд ли могут конкурировать со здоровой микрофлорой. 
> 
> Но искусственно выведенные термофильные дрожжи специально создают в лабораториях для сокращения времени подъёма теста, и они прекрасно себя чувствуют даже при 45-50 *С. Поэтому, наверняка, обоснованы опасения в том, что термофильные дрожжи могут вызвать дисбактериоз человеческого кишечника. *Попасть в него они точно могут с непропечённым хлебом*


Это звучит убедительно, хороший аргумент.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

если даже хлеб непропечен,то температура все равно выше 50 градусов.никакой не аргумент.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Чапати и пури в помощь!  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> In a letter to his disciple Vibhavati, dated July 15, 1969, Srila Prabhupada writes:
> 
> "No, it is not very good to use yeast in preparing prasadam. It is better to prepare bread in the process as you have seen done in the temple."


В письме своей ученице Вибхавати от 15 июля 1969 г. Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
"Нет, это не очень хорошо использовать дрожжи при приготовлении прасадам. Лучше готовить хлеб так, как ты видела это в храме".




> In his book about the early days, The Hare Krishna Explosion, Hayagriva Dasa recalls:
> "With dismay we begin to realize that more than hamburgers are off limits. We’re all fond of coffee and tea, and it’s hard to imagine breakfast without eggs. Besides, breads, hot cakes, ice cream, and cookies usually have eggs in them. Also, “no foodstuff cooked by non-devotees” excludes all restaurants, quick food shops, and even most packaged supermarket foods. And *no yeast*, garlic, onions, and mushrooms puts an end to pizza. Somebody even points out that most cheeses are made with rennet—cow’s stomach! “I’m ninety percent lenient,” Swamiji says, laughing. “If I were to tell you everything at once, you’d faint.”


В своей книге о ранних днях "Взрыв Харе Кришна" Хайагрива Даса вспоминает:
"С тревогой мы стали осознавать, что недозволенным стало многое, не только гамбургеры. Мы все любим кофе и чай, и трудно представить завтрак без яиц. Кроме того, хлеб, горячие пирожные, мороженое и печенья обычно содержат яйца. Также, "никакой еды, приготовленной непреданными" исключило все рестораны, буфеты и даже большинство упакованной еды в супермаркете. А "никаких *дрожжей*, чеснока, лука и грибов" положили конец пицце. Кто-то даже отметил. что большинство сыров делают с ренином  из коровьего желудка! "Я на девяносто процентов снисходителен, - сказал Свамиджи, смеясь. - Если бы я сказал вам всё сразу, вы бы умерли".




> In Vedavyasa dasa's memoir, "Srila Prabhupada and His Disciples in Germany," Manimanjari devi dasi remembers:
> 
> "We didn't think about using yeast to raise the dough. Our first attempts at baking bread were unsuccessful. Because Germans can't live without their daily ration of fresh baked, crunchy bread, Srila Prabhupada was consulted about our using yeast. When he heard that yeast is the dried form of a single-celled fungus, he said it was all right, but that we shouldn't offer the bread to the Deities."


В книге воспоминаний Ведавйасы даса "Шрила Прабхупада и его ученики в Германии" Маниманджари деви даси вспоминает: "Мы не думали об использовании дрожжей, чтобы поднять тесто. Наши первые попытки испечь хлеб были неудачны. И так как немцы не могут без ежедневной порции свежего хрустящего хлеба, мы посоветовались со Шрилой Прабхупадой насчет использования дрожжей. Когда он услышал, что дрожжи это высушенная форма одноклеточного грибка, он сказал, что это нормально, но не следует предлагать такой хлеб Божествам".




> ISKCON chef Kurma Dasa replies: "Yeast is not a traditional ingredient in Vaishnava cookery, yet we do prepare and offer to Krishna fermented things like khamir poori, dosa, idli, jalebis, etc. These are all fermented naturally, with the help of airborne yeasts."


Шеф-повар ИСККОН Курма Даса отвечает: "Дрожжи не являются традиционным ингредиентом вайшнавской кулинарии, хотя мы готовим и предлагаем Кришне ферментированные (заквашенные)  вещи, такие как хамир пури, доса, идли, джалеби и прочие. Все они заквашены (ферментированы) естественным путем с помощью дрожжей, зародившихся от воздуха". 




> ISKCON's deity worship handbook (Pancharatra-Pradipa) states that "it is best to avoid offering foods containing unhealthy substances such as yeast and white sugar."


Руководство ИСККОН о поклонении Божествам (Панчаратра-Прадипа) утверждает: "лучше избегать предлагать пищу, содержащую нездоровые вещества, такие как дрожжи и белый сахар".

Источник: http://food.krishna.com/blog/yeast-bread-debate

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В письме своей ученице Вибхавати от 15 июля 1969 г. Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
>  "Нет, это не очень хорошо использовать дрожжи при приготовлении прасадам. Лучше готовить хлеб так, как ты видела это в храме".
> 
> 
> В книге воспоминаний Ведавйасы даса "Шрила Прабхупада и его ученики в Германии" Маниманджари деви даси вспоминает: "Мы не думали об использовании дрожжей, чтобы поднять тесто. Наши первые попытки испечь хлеб были неудачны. И так как немцы не могут без ежедневной порции свежего хрустящего хлеба, мы посоветовались со Шрилой Прабхупадой насчет использования дрожжей. Когда он услышал, что дрожжи это высушенная форма одноклеточного грибка, он сказал, что это нормально, но не следует предлагать такой хлеб Божествам".


Прабху, спасибо за цитаты, интересно!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Руководство ИСККОН о поклонении Божествам (Панчаратра-Прадипа) утверждает: "лучше избегать предлагать пищу, содержащую нездоровые вещества, такие как дрожжи и белый сахар".


Про сахар, есть цитата, где Шрила Прабхупада обязует преданных предлагать Божествам сахар. Он там не говорит, что не должно быть белого сахара.
Может, у кого-то есть цитаты *Шрилы Прабхупады*, где он предлагает избегать белый сахар?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Е.М.Шрутакирти Прабху из книги "В чём сложность?"

20 февраля 1973 г.ИСККОН Окленд, Новая Зеландия_

В тот вечер Шрила Прабхупада попросил меня приготовить пури и сабджи. Пока я готовил для него еду, выяснилось, что для завершения сервировки подноса с едой для Шрилы Прабхупады недостает молочных сладостей. В том храме еще не были установлены Божества, и поэтому не было маха-прасада, чтобы предложить Шриле Прабхупаде. У меня же приготовить сандеш просто не было возможности, так как мы только вчера приехали. Я принес в комнату к Шриле Прабхупаде пури, сабджи и горячее молоко, поставил все это на его стол, затем поклонился. В комнате также находились Сиддхасварупа Махараджа и Тушта Кришна Махараджа, они беседовали со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Он позволил им присутствовать при том, как он будет почитать прасад. Это было великим благословением, Шрила Прабхупада не часто так поступал. Обычно он почитал прасад в уединении.

Я вышел из комнаты и вернулся на кухню, чтобы раскатать и поджарить еще несколько пури. Затем я поспешил назад к моему духовному учителю с двумя свежими пури, и перед тем, как смиренно поклониться, положил их на его тарелку. Шрила Прабхупада вопросительно взглянул на меня.

- А что, никаких сладостей? – спросил он.

- Нет, Шрила Прабхупада, – сказал я. – Я еще не успел приготовить.

- Ну, хорошо. Принеси мне немного сахара, – понимая мои затруднения, милостиво распорядился он.

Я отправился на кухню, насыпал в металлическую чашку сахар, затем вернулся в его комнату и поставил чашку на его поднос. Он взял пури, макнул в чашку с сахаром и откусил. Он проделал это несколько раз. Он жевал с таким энтузиазмом, что хруст разносился по всей комнате. На мгновение он остановился и продекламировал:

–Лучи чини сарпури ладду расабали, – и продолжил, - Отличное сочетание. Очень вкусно.

Он с видимым удовольствием ел, а оба санньяси наблюдали за ним в молчаливом изумлении. Как один, так и другой, и никто из учеников никогда не употребляли в пищу ничего содержащего хотя бы намек на сахар, что уж говорить о том, чтобы есть это «опаснейшее вещество» в его «сыром» виде! Это было одно из удивительных свойств Шрилы Прабхупады. Он всегда угадывал, как можно удивить и смутить своих учеников, предоставив им возможность осознать его в высшей степени трансцендентное положение.

Однажды, остановившись в Нью-Двараке, Шрила Прабхупада на один день отправился в храм, что в Лагуна-Бич, это приблизительно два часа езды автомобилем. Тем вечером в Лагуна-Бич он попросил горячего молока. Хотя в этом храме проводилось поклонение Божествам, я, всё же, не смог найти на кухне сахара, и потому подсластил молоко медом. Иногда Шрила Прабхупада просил молока с медом. Однако, этим вечером, когда я принес ему горячее молоко, он, попробовав, тотчас поинтересовался:

- А почему оно подслащено не сахаром?

- Да у них в храме совсем нет сахара, – ответил ему я.

- Разве это возможно? – сердито спросил он.

- Некоторые преданные считают, что белый сахар вреден для здоровья, а потому лучше избегать его, – пояснил я.

- Это хорошо,- сказал он. – Если они не хотят есть сахар, пусть не едят. Но Кришна очень любит сахар. Все это ерунда. Готовя для Божеств, они должны использовать сахар.

----------


## Anton N

Можно долго умничать про химию или не химию дрожжей, но вот есть же реальный сермяжный опыт уважаемых матаджи Гаурачандрики и Санака кумара прабху. Мой личный практический опыт (и опыт друзей, которые специально изучали вопрос истории хлебопечения не по книгам, а в живую) также подтверждает, что если делать по заквасочной технологии без дрожжей, то разница есть. Хлеб из цельной муки на закваске без дрожжей (цельная мука+родниковая вода) получается какой-то другой природы, он как бы живой. И тело его воспринимает намного лучше. И при хранении не плесневеет.
Белую муку и дрожжи придумали недавно. Отбеливают для привлекательного внешнего вида белого хлеба, а дрожжи удобно ускоряют промышленный бизнес-процесс (в лучшем случае, помимо теорий заговоров). Всего 15 лет назад в Египте мы покупали за копейки простые и непривлекательные лепешки из серой муки, и до чего они были вкусны. И все местные ими питались, несли мешками. Это были чапати, но я тогда не знал) А потом власти запретили их продавать туристам и стали для них делать лепешки из белой муки. На вид красивее, дороже и вкус совсем не тот. А через пару лет настоящая мука там пропала совсем.
Так что нам в городах даже чапати нормальные сделать проблематично, нужна еще и правильная мука.
Я лично не против дрожжей в целом, но для себя выбор сделал и знаю, что они для качественного хлеба совсем не обязательны. Как и отбеленная мука в виде мелкой пыли, но это отдельная тема. Хотя вот закваска без дрожжей её не любит совсем, перерождается буквально. А дрожжи не разбираются, что кушать)
А еще, можно ли сделать ржаные чапати/роти? Хлеб ржаной получается классный.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Золотые ваши слова, спасибо! На этом можно тему решительно закончить  :smilies:  ( тем более, что и так давно всё ясно)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Белую муку и дрожжи придумали недавно. Отбеливают для привлекательного внешнего вида белого хлеба, а дрожжи удобно ускоряют промышленный бизнес-процесс (в лучшем случае, помимо теорий заговоров). Всего 15 лет назад в Египте мы покупали за копейки простые и непривлекательные лепешки из серой муки, и до чего они были вкусны. И все местные ими питались, несли мешками. Это были чапати, но я тогда не знал) А потом власти запретили их продавать туристам и стали для них делать лепешки из белой муки. На вид красивее, дороже и вкус совсем не тот. А через пару лет настоящая мука там пропала совсем.
> Так что нам в городах даже чапати нормальные сделать проблематично, нужна еще и правильная мука.


Кстати, это тоже интересная тема! Возможно, ей нужно уделить какое-то наше внимание.
( напоследок ещё немного поумничаю )  по поводу белой муки ( хоть тоже не в тему ), но просто
 полезная статья для думающих людей:


" *Почему мука белая?* 
Ведь если самостоятельно молоть зерно в домашних условиях мука получается бурой?

Итак, пшеничное зёрнышко состоит: из зародыша – это именно та часть, из которой и появляется собственно само растение, крахмалистого эндосперма – им питается зародыш в процессе прорастания и трёх слоёв защитных оболочек (они известны под другим названием – отруби).

Самое ценное и самое вкусное в зёрнышке находится в зародыше. Необходимо сделать экскурс в историю . 
Раньше процесс перемалывания зерна заключался в простом перетирании последнего в каменных жерновах. Из полученной бурой муки пекли хлеб богатый витаминами группы B и E. Но в начале XIX века один француз посчитал, что это ужасно не выгодно. Поэтому он изобрёл жернова стальные. Главным их отличием было возможность разделения зародыша, эндосперма и оболочки. Именно с этой поры началась поголовная травля людей белой мукой...

Зародыш и оболочку отныне скармливают скоту, а крахмалистый эндосперм используется для выпечки белого хлеба. Вы только послушайте, насколько сильно мы любим наш скот, каким полезным продуктом кормим его. Итак, зародыш и оболочка. В них содержаться энзимы, минералы и витамины, а также железо, кобальт, медь, магний и молибден, конкретно пшеничный зародыш содержит полный комплекс витамина B. Но и это ещё не всё, цельные зёрна содержат следы бария и ванадия (необходимы для нормальной работы сердца).

На варварском отделении самых ценных компонентов от крахмалистого эндосперма производство белой муки не заканчивается (не слишком белая). Как всё живое и натуральное, зародыш и оболочка мешают длительному хранению муки. Всё что остаётся от цельного зерна это крахмал. Он не имеет никакой питательной ценности. Чтобы хоть как-то сделать этот продукт ценным в него добавляют синтетические витамины, которые должны заменить удалённые натуральные витамины группы B. Разницы вроде никакой – та же химическая формула, но произведены они искусственным путём. Синтетические витамины не могут усваиваться организмом, ибо имеют совсем другую природу.

В самом начале для отбеливания муки применялся трихлорид азота и некое ядовитое вещество, которое негативно влияет на центральную нервную систему. Но это всё в прошлом, с 1949 года для отбеливания муки стали использовать _двуокись хлора_, _бензоил пероксид,_ _бромат калия,_ _персульфат аммония_ и даже _аллоксан._ От одних названий становится жутковато…

Это именно тот вред белого хлеба, про который предпочитают молчать. Как ни странно, такое производство белой муки позволило получать огромную прибыль. А здоровье людей, дело рук самих людей,  или это про утопающих?.. "


*внешний вид хлеба из муки высшего сорта и муки грубого помола*

----------


## Anton N

:doom:  буквально вчера травил печатную плату персульфатом аммония, за 10 мин медь растворяет без проблем. Не знал, что его можно есть.  :stop:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Статья про муку в пропагандистском стиле... Эмоций много, конкретики мало. Ладно, путь автор почему-то боится официальных названий химических веществ (хотя если перечислить официальным языком состав простого яблока, будет гораздо страшнее). Но почему же все-таки "производство белой муки позволило получать огромную прибыль"?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Статья про муку в пропагандистском стиле... Эмоций много, конкретики мало. Ладно, путь автор почему-то боится официальных названий химических веществ (хотя если перечислить официальным языком состав простого яблока, будет гораздо страшнее). Но почему же все-таки "производство белой муки позволило получать огромную прибыль"?


Мне вот тоже не понятно, почему коричневый сахар и серая мука дороже, чем белый сахар и белая мука? Ведь технологических ступеней должно быть меньше, рафинирование не надо проводить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Может, всё, кроме "Мифа о _термофильных"_  дрожжах разместить в отдельную тему? а то всё смешалось: Люди, Кони...  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но почему же все-таки "производство белой муки позволило получать огромную прибыль"?


В статье уже содержится один ответ: потому что белая (тем более отбелённая) мука хранится чрезвычайно долго. Когда мы хранили белую муку в мешках, то заметили, что её *никто* (кроме нас) не ест. Мыши не едят, жучки в ней не заводятся. Очень удобная субстанция. 
Соответственно, мука первого и второго сорта *очень* плохо хранится, быстро прогоркает и всё остальное...

Есть ещё причины, например, тесто из муки "высшего" сорта быстро поднимается, удобно в приготовлении, буханка из 350 грамм выглядит на 500 грамм.

Белый хлеб дольше хранится, чем отрубной.

Думаю, огромная прибыль-это точное выражение. Наверняка, найдутся и другие объяснения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне вот тоже не понятно, почему коричневый сахар и серая мука дороже, чем белый сахар и белая мука? Ведь технологических ступеней должно быть меньше, рафинирование не надо проводить.


 Если брать такую муку непосредственно на мукомольне, то она значительно дешевле белой. В магазине уже поднимают цену, если видят заинтересованность покупателя.

Коричневый сахар сейчас часто тоже производят варварским способом: Просто "обогащают" белый сахар патокой. Но при добавлении в воду, такой сахар сразу разделяется на патоку и белый сахар.
Вероятно, для экологичного производства нужно другое оборудование,  которое абсолютно не выгодно бизнесменам((

----------


## Валерия Лошкова

Никакие живые клетки не способны выжить при температуре выпечки хлеба. Это факт. Но некоторые микроорганизмы: бактерии, дрожжии могут образовывать споры, которые по составу подобны вирусам (ДНК + белковая оболочка), и они-то очень живучи, выдерживают и высокие температуры, и отсутствие влаги, и мороз. А когда наступают благоприятные условия, они "оживают" и дают начало новой колонии живых клеток.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Никакие живые клетки не способны выжить при температуре выпечки хлеба. Это факт. Но некоторые микроорганизмы: бактерии, дрожжии могут образовывать споры, которые по составу подобны вирусам (ДНК + белковая оболочка), и они-то очень живучи, выдерживают и высокие температуры, и отсутствие влаги, и мороз. А когда наступают благоприятные условия, они "оживают" и дают начало новой колонии живых клеток.


Хорошее объяснение. И внутри тела для них - благоприятные условия, так?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> дрожжи могут образовывать споры, которые по составу подобны вирусам (ДНК + белковая оболочка), и они-то очень живучи, выдерживают и высокие температуры.


Валерия, могли бы вы дать ссылку на исследования дрожжевых спор?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

По поводу “Термофильных дрожжей“ и их размножения в организме человека. Этот кому-то выгодный миф уже много лет путешествует ДАЖЕ! среди преданных. Не очень хорошо, что мы принимаем на веру какие-то нелепые идеи, даже не понимая, о чем идёт речь. Все-таки вайшнавы наиболее разумные люди  :smilies: 

Самый полезный хлеб - это Бездрожжевой хлеб из цельной свежей муки.  НО- это ТОЛЬКО пресный хлеб, приготовленный на воде и сразу после замеса испеченный! А если он простоял почти сутки на закваске - а она и есть эти самые СТРАШНЫЕ ДРОЖЖИ)))- это дрожжевой хлеб!
Не существует никаких “Термофильных“ дрожжей. Есть просто дрожжи. И любой "здоровый хлеб на закваске“ - это все тот же хлеб на дрожжах.

 “Закваска - это симбиотическая смесь дрожжей и кисломолочных бактерий. Состав меняется в зависимости от среды (муки, например) и температуры, в которой растут культуры. Когда вы выращиваете заквасочные культуры, *вы растите дрожжи*  и бактерии которые уже содержатся в той среде, которую вы взяли за основу“

Дрожжевой хлеб, естественно, не подходит для предложения Божествам. Но он не является тем хлебом-убийцей, о котором кричит интернет. Моя идея была в том, чтобы преданные не принимали ничего просто на веру.
Для меня эта тема полностью ясна, поэтому я выхожу.
Хари Бол!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обсуждение сахара перенесено в "Рецепты кухни Кришны" - "Коричневый сахар".

----------


## Вишишта даса

Из книги "Производственная техно - химическая рецептура" составитель Г. Г. Бродерсон 3 издание Москва 1931 г.


Производство дрожжей.

  1. Способ приготовления дрожжей, а) Замешивание. Берут 16,2 кг ржаных
отрубей и 54 кг сухого солода, замешивают смесь 30л воды 50-60ё Ц и как
можно лучше соединяют солод с мукой деревянными мешалками, пока не будет
никаких комков, и масса превратится в ровное тесто. К этому тесту
прибавляют 36 г растворенных в воде дрожжей. Массу оставляют в покое на
20-30 минут, причем несколько раз мешают, а по прошествии этого времени
еще прибавляют 24 л воды 94ё Ц и хорошенько смешивают. Масса получается
62ё Ц теплоты, при каковой температуре лучше всего происходит образование
сахара.
  б) Образование сахара и охлаждение. По окончании работы кадку закрывают,
но каждые полчаса массу прилежно мешают. По прошествии трех часов
образование сахара уже совершится, тогда начинается медленное охлаждение
до 40ё Ц, чем впоследствии ускоряется брожение и добывается большее
количество дрожжей.
  в) Постановка растворенного солода. Когда солод охлажден до 40ё Ц, его
предоставляют брожению. К нему приливают мало-помалу 32 л воды, так что
температура опускается до 29ё Ц, и 2,16 г чистых прессованных дрожжей,
которые сначала растворяются в небольшом количестве солода. В кадке
оставляют достаточное пространство, чтобы масса не убежала через край.
Кадка, в которой производится эта работа, должна быть снабжена дырами для
кранов, находящимися на надлежащем расстоянии друг от друга. Эти отверстия
открывают сверху донизу по мере того, как паржа будет светлеть, чтобы ее
выпустить.
  г) Счерпывание дрожжей. Когда растворенный солод готов, начинается главное
брожение, и по прошествии 8-10 час дрожжи можно счерпывать. Счерпывание
производится при помощи поварешки до тех пор, пока на поверхности есть еще
дрожжи; их процеживают через мешок, вследствие чего они совершенно
освобождаются от шелухи, остающейся в мешке. Мешок выжимают, а шелуху
снова бросают в кадку.
  д) Намачивание и вымывание дрожжей. Выжатые дрожжи кладут в кадку, которая
больше в ширину, чем в вышину и снабжена 10- 12 дырами для кранов. Дрожжи
хорошенько смешивают с холодной водой, после чего оставляют в покое. Когда
дрожжи отделятся, то воду спускают через отверстие, заменяют свежей и
продолжают таким образом, пока вода едва окрашивает голубую лакмусовую
бумагу в красный цвет; часто к воде прибавляют несколько килограммов
картофельного крахмала.
  е) Выжимание дрожжей. Вымытые дрожжи смешивают с некоторым количеством
крахмала и потом, чтобы освободить от воды, выживают в двойном мешке таким
образом, что сжимание постепенно усиливается. Для сжимания употребляют или
простые дубовые доски, тяжесть которых после увеличивают накладыванием
гирь, или особенные тиски.
  ж) Формование выжатых дрожжей. Когда дрожжи освобождены от воды, то их
разминают и формуют в ровные куски, весом в 1/2 кг. Если они так сухи, что
ломаются, то их завертывают в бумагу, а потом в полотно и сохраняют в
прохладном месте.
  2. Дрожжи сухие по голландскому способу. 100 хлебных зерен смешивают с
36-40 зернового ячменного солода и, перемолов в муку, подвергают ее
затиранию с водою при температуре в 65ё Ц. Процесс превращения крахмала в
сахар идет легко и скоро; понижают затем температуру затора до 22-24ё Ц и
разводят его водою так, чтобы ареометр Боме показывал от 5,25 до 5,50ё.
Запускают далее дрожжи и через два часа, когда в заторе образовалась гуща,
светлую, отстоявшуюся часть (по объему всей массы 0,6) перекачивают помпой
в плоский чан, называемый дрожжевым баком. Таким образом, затор разделен
на две части: одну- светлую и тонкую; другую- более густую, которые бродят
отдельно друг от друга. В дрожжевом баке брожение обнаруживается затем
непосредственно и идет медленно и правильно; на поверхности постепенно
собирается род пены, которая становится все толще и толще и состоит из
дрожжевых грибков и разных мелких тел, находившихся в заторе в плавающем
состоянии и поднятых на поверхности пузырьками углекислого газа. Когда эта
пена достигла такой плотности, что может быть легко отделяема, то ее
собирают в кадушки, разводят холодной водой и цедят сквозь тонкое сито.
Процеженная жидкость оставляется на 12 часов в покое, причем большая часть
дрожжевых грибков оседает; тогда сливают жидкость с отстоя; эта жидкость
содержит еще дрожжи и приливается к следующему затору вместо пивных
дрожжей. Отстой же дрожжей собирают в мешки из крепкого и чистого холста и
прессуют с целью выделения воды. В мешках получатся прессованные дрожжи.
Что касается густой части затора, то брожение в ней тоже начинается в
течение 24 часов и идет с возрастающей силой, потом ослабевает и
оканчивается через 36-40 часов. Тогда выливают сюда часть оставшейся
светлой жидкости, из которой уже выделены дрожжи. После смешения жидкой и
густой частей вновь начинается брожение, продолжающееся часов 12-14.
Сбродившая окончательно масса подвергается перегонке.

  IV. Порошки для печения и т. п.

  1. Порошок для печения по Эткерсу. Употребляется он вместо дрожжей.
Главное условие для изготовления такого порошка - это соединить
виннокаменную кислоту или кремортартар с двууглекислым натрием (содой)
таким образом, чтобы они в сухом виде не действовали химически друг на
друга, дабы смесь могла сохраняться продолжительное время. Для этого
сначала смачивают пшеничную муку водным раствором виннокаменной кислоты
или кремортартара, тщательно высушивают, а затем уже смешивают с
двууглекислым натрием (содой). Вот рецепт, рекомендованный доктором
Эткерсом:
  а) 77 виннокаменной кислоты, 100 пшеничной муки, 84 двууглекислого натрия
(соды); б) 24 кремортартара, 30 пшеничной муки, 12 двууглекислого натрия
(соды).
  2. Ароматический порошок для печения. Смешивают: а) 4 корицы, 1 гвоздики,
1 мускатного ореха, 1 имбиря; б) 7 корицы, 7 имбиря, 3 кардамона, 3
мускатного ореха.
  3. Пикантный порошок "Керри". Употребляется он как приправа к мясным,
рыбным и вегетарианским блюдам, в особенности к рису. Составляется
следующим образом: смешивают: а) 2 перца стручкового, 2 кориандра, 2
тмина, 3 горчицы черной, 3 перца английского, 6 перца белого, 20 куркумы;
б) 50 куркумы, 20 перца белого, 10 перца английского, 10 горчицы
обыкновенной, 5 тмина 2,5 кориандра, 2,5 перца красного, 20 имбиря, 10
гвоздики; в) 120 куркумы, 120 кориандра, 75 перца черного, 50 имбиря, 15
корицы, 15 мускатного цвета, 15 гвоздики, 30 кардамона, 10 тмина, 30 перца
белого. Все это смешивается и превращается в порошок.
  4. Пикантный соус "Кабуль". Берут 200 мясного бульона, 150 пюре томат, 50
моркови изрезанной, 25 лука репчатого, 10 перца красного стручкового, 1/2
перца английского цельного, 1/2 гвоздики цельной, 200 уксуса (6%). Кипятят
до тех пор, пока овощи не сделаются совершенно мягкими, прибавляя время от
времени кипятка. Затем протирают сквозь частое сито, вновь кипятят до
получения сиропообразной жидкости. Жидкость затем наливают в стеклянные
банки, которые закупоривают пробками и завязывают бечевками. Затем
приступают к стерилизации, т. е. банки с соусом ставят в глубокую
кастрюлю, обложив их предварительно соломой, наливают в кастрюлю холодной
воды так, чтобы горлышки банок были не покрыты водой, нагревают кастрюлю
на плите и кипятят в продолжение четверти часа, после чего банки вынимают
и, по охлаждении, пробки заливают бутылочной смолой. Сохраняют их в
прохладном месте.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прабху, а могли бы вы пояснить, для чего эти мясные рецепты?

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Мне бы  вот понять, ну почему , некотрые, даже прочитав про бред термофильных ужасов, продолжают слепо толковать про эти жуткие кошмары? Бизнес?

----------


## Вишишта даса

мясные за компанию скопировались. Хорошо бы модераторы удалили.

----------


## Юра-веда

О готовых сухих смесях и т.д. ("дейкляйнер модер"):

----------

